# Boss VBX 8000



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Like new boss VBX8000, roughly 20 tons through it. Digital controller, integrated work lights etc. one of the best units we've used. 
$4000 obo 
630-9three6-0three6two


----------



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

Do you have any pictures


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Where is it located? Is it pintle chain or auger? Can you post or send pictures


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Wish I would have seen this two months ago. I just paid 7258.00 for one installed in December. Best poly/electric spreader I've ever had. The dump feature is very nice, and useful for filling buckets if your sidewalk crew runs out of bagged salt.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I am located in Woodstock, IL, and It is auger feed. I can post some pics, or if you want to text me I can send them that way.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Why are you selling? Any problems with it?


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

No problems with it at all. This is the last year for me in the business is the only reason for selling.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

good seller.


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

is this still for sale? How much to ship it freight to Utah 84092? Does this come with wiring harness?


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

It is complete with harness. I can look up a freight quote and let you know


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

spencers said:


> is this still for sale? How much to ship it freight to Utah 84092? Does this come with wiring harness?


Looks like $440-680 for freight to you.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

If anyone needs anymore pictures let me know. Unit is mint and ready to go to work


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Bump it up, feel free to contact me at6309360362


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

I have this same salter and they are awesome. I got a really good deal on mine though. They have gone up I believe as they get more popular.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah they are great. Pretty sure the 8000s with auger list for $6400+ now.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

if I was in the market for one I would totally get this. Don't remember what you are asking for it but I really love these salters. Way better than the SnowEx


----------



## waltzie (Dec 8, 2016)

Not to derail the thread, but what makes them better than the snow-ex vbox's?


----------



## spencers (Nov 14, 2014)

waltzie said:


> Not to derail the thread, but what makes them better than the snow-ex vbox's?


We have both SnowEx and Boss and the only reason why we have the SnowEx is because well the first one Boss didn't have a vbox and we got a really good deal on the other one well both. If I was to buy new I would for sure by a Boss. From experience the Boss spreads way better and unloads faster. Don't get me wrong they are both good. There isn't any cons that I have for the Boss but the cons that we have had are, One Vibrator (not really a con but still), the gard we had to remove completely to unload salt faster than usual, the vbox is steal so it rust and because it rust it starts to rust your bed unless you put a mat under it.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

We liked our SnowEx 8500s, but had controller issues and not to mention the controllers are the size of a DVD player. Reverse feature would work intermittently when jammed.

This boss has the optional dual vibrators too, nice small digital controller. Dump feature on the boss is awesome for sidewalk crews or even unloading left over salt.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Back up top


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Bump it up,


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Sold!


----------

